# Toughest Downhill cycle on the market!!!



## kruz (Nov 28, 2004)

I found this bike. http://www.coreperformancecycles.com/bhd.html
Anyone ride this bike?


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

With a seatpost and seatmast construction like that , I could hardly call that the toughest. 


A vote for Canfield cycles as toughest . Or the SC Bullit .


----------



## carcasshucker (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## shook_dh (Apr 24, 2005)

whats with the bb its soo high


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

shook_dh said:


> whats with the bb its soo high


well maybe becuase of the 4ft of frikkin travel that thing has


----------



## PblcNme (Dec 11, 2005)

WTF is that? That seat tube looks very vulnerable. Has anyone seen or heard of that bike?


----------



## WATTO (Nov 6, 2004)

there is no brakes on it look at the handle bars


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

strongest thing is the Shiver


----------



## PetroBoy (Oct 9, 2005)

Those red-wall tyres just aren't doing it for me...it (the bike & components) looks like something from the 90's

I'd have to agree on the seatpost, it just doesn't look as burly as the rest of the bike IMHO.

Otherwise I like it.  

-PB


----------



## WATTO (Nov 6, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> strongest thing is the Shiver


its not a shiver its a startos S8. this is straight from the website here The BHD is the only frame in the industry that is guaranteed for riders up to 400 lbs!


----------



## borry (Nov 7, 2005)

Man, that is wierd. I would want 8 inch rotors instead of 6"... i wonder how much it wieghs??

Do you have any specs on it?


----------



## PetroBoy (Oct 9, 2005)

borry said:


> Man, that is wierd. I would want 8 inch rotors instead of 6"... i wonder how much it wieghs??
> 
> Do you have any specs on it?


I don't even see the front brake. Bad angle? 

-PB


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

shook_dh said:


> whats with the bb its soo high


apparently its only 14.75 looks on the website


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

You cant pedal that bike far, no chain or rear derailluer, whoops no brakes cant stop either


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, sorry, not all that great... and who mentioned something about the redwall tires looking like the 90's??? but I agree, the rest of the components do make the bike look dated, like the little formula rotors (and no calipers?)... looks like it uses a frickin' coil-over from an ironman Baja buggy though, damn! 

I'd throw in a vote for the Clifcat Battleaxe as being one of the toughest bikes... maybe the BMW link or Dark Cycles Skarab, or if i was thinking aluminum, maybe the Sinister R9, or 24Bicycles FatDaddy, and yeah, the Canfield looks stout too.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> You cant pedal that bike far, no chain or rear derailluer, whoops no brakes cant stop either


dooode get with it...it's for eHucking only! no chain, deraileur, brakes needed!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Okay this I know a little about. There was aguy who used to race 35+ and he was large like 300+. That is the bike he rode. Get this he had to get custom wound springs for his MONSTER T's!!!! It has a snowmobile shock in the back. I want to say it was about mid fifties in the weight area. But if you are that big the bike weight isn't an issue. Damn SMT you ever work???


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Okay this I know a little about. There was aguy who used to race 35+ and he was large like 300+. That is the bike he rode. Get this he had to get custom wound springs for his MONSTER T's!!!! It has a snowmobile shock in the back. I want to say it was about mid fifties in the weight area. But if you are that big the bike weight isn't an issue. Damn SMT you ever work???


You talking about a guy in NorCal? I do remember a few years back seeing a guy like that at the Hollister races and a few times at N* if I remember right. 
That guy was biiiigggg....nice dude too. Can't blame him for having fun on a bike man! 
I seem to remember him having a bike something similar to this design...and hearing he ran a snowmobile shock on it. I though it was a somehow modified Bullit but never got close enough to look at it, or cared enough I guess.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

the only cool part on that bike is the fork...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

WATTO said:


> its not a shiver its a startos S8. this is straight from the website here The BHD is the only frame in the industry that is guaranteed for riders up to 400 lbs!


that fork sucks big.................period


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

That is the same guy. He went to ALOT of races, he was fairly fast, I believe that sometimes he would race in the 200+ cat and other times just sport. I think the bike was called a CPC when he had it, it is the same as what is in the picture.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Okay this I know a little about. There was aguy who used to race 35+ and he was large like 300+. That is the bike he rode. Get this he had to get custom wound springs for his MONSTER T's!!!! It has a snowmobile shock in the back. I want to say it was about mid fifties in the weight area. But if you are that big the bike weight isn't an issue. Damn SMT you ever work???


I am in Austin on Biz right now....tomorrow the plane ride home and riding Wednesday after a trip to Marzocchi


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

umm, definatly not toughest


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

.......


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Evel Knievel said:


> .....A vote for Canfield cycles as toughest .....


yeah, i'd like to see that bike hold up when a +200lbs rider pulls a gnarly 50/50 on a ~20' stepdown. the Canfield doesn't even wince.......


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> .... I think the bike was called a CPC when he had it, it is the same as what is in the picture.


the CPC was a "Patriot" and it was not a concentric linkage......


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Insane BB height and check that shock?!? Holy eye to eye length! I can't even imagine how much the spring itself must weigh. That bike is certainly not for me thanks.

Survey says? *NEXT*.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

CPC sold the Patriot to those guys. So it is the latest version of the Patriot. The seat tube is made of steel and is adjustable so you can change the TT length. Big John Casey (300+) has been racing one for a few years. He always does the Kamakazi when Mammoth runs it. A guy his size is damn fast on a wide open course like that. I don't know what type of repairs it has needed or not, but due to the very low shock leverage it is probably one of the only DH bikes that a really big rider can get the right spring rate.


----------



## WATTO (Nov 6, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> yeah, i'd like to see that bike hold up when a +200lbs rider pulls a gnarly 50/50 on a ~20' stepdown. the Canfield doesn't even wince.......


dude i have never seen a monster t flex like that


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

WATTO said:


> dude i have never seen a monster t flex like that


that should give you an idea of how strong the Canfield really is.....


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> that should give you an idea of how strong the Canfield really is.....


 Awesome photo testament . Glad you and the Canfield are still rollin .


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

"Bad Hair Day" used to be the CPC Patriot. I ride with John Casey , see the link.

http://www.coreperformancecycles.com/contactus.html

He is a big guy and I doubt much else would survive under his mass. He has a couple other bikes but they are steel framed. I gave the CPC a pedal around before we made a run @ Northstar , it felt like a MC minus the engine. For anyone under 250lb. it is hard to imagine what a lot of weight can do to a bike / components - i have witnessed such from a few really big guys. They need super burly equipment.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

kruz said:


> I found this bike. http://www.coreperformancecycles.com/bhd.html
> Anyone ride this bike?


Tiny rotors. That's like a 14 or 15inch BB height.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

very high BB height. not looking too tough but cool to look at


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> the CPC was a "Patriot" and it was not a concentric linkage......


no it was a concentric pivot deal. the cpc patriot and euphoria were out about five years ago. i had the euphoria (3.5 to 4.5 in trail frame). a great bike. a very effective turner copy. but at only 6 pounds it was a little wimpy jumping and such. cutler performance center is a snowmobile shop that made bikes on the side. now someone has bought the bikes and is using the cpc abbreviation but it stands for something else. the reason the patriot has the long shock is cutler was looking for a real low leverage ratio.

if the prices are anywhere near what cutler wanted for them five years ago i would pass. i got my frame for 400 brand new from a former employee. cutler wanted 2k for the xc frame and like 3k for the patriot. not worth that. maybe 800 and 1400 is what they would be worth in todays market.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

check this one out http://www.coreperformancecycles.com/euphoria.html

look at the chainstays!? and the slogan for the bike haha


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

i think this is the best d-h bike on the market it is f*ing sweet i couldnt think of a bike i would want more...other than the paint job cause thats ugly

veiw here


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*get a degree in marketing online!*

the only good thing on that bike is the cute brunette model

"i just wanna get high" -Towlie


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

austinb89 said:


> check this one out http://www.coreperformancecycles.com/euphoria.html
> 
> look at the chainstays!? and the slogan for the bike haha


those chainstays are pure cutler. one piece cnc no welds including the horst link dropout all the to the concentric- the only of its kind in the world. they bolt to each other right behind the bb with sleeves. you should check out www.cpcracing.com. cutler makes sweet looking snowboard linkage suspensions. dont knock that euphoria frame. i rode one xc/trail for nearly three years and it killed technical trails- it even cleared the legendary tatoo lou "a" trail in fort collins, co (a one mile long rock garden drainage built as a dh shuttle run. now illegal.) it handled as well as any other horst link walking beam suspension bike of this decade (think turner).

core performance better hope they stay under the sales radar. the euphoria relies on the horst link rear pivot to work properly. cpc only sold a few so specialized did not care. but core performance looks like they are serious about marketing (they actually are trying to sell them. cutler didnt care they do huge snowmobile biz).


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

i think the brodie demon takes the cake when it comes to picking the strongest frame... 8 inchs of travel adjustable bb height and wheelbase 12 x 150mm rear spacing, the bearings on the bottom pivot are HUGE almost the size of the top of a redbull can or a canadian loonie

hand made in canada over in BC so you know its been well tested...


----------



## Sorelegs (Apr 27, 2004)

*????*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> yeah, i'd like to see that bike hold up when a +200lbs rider pulls a gnarly 50/50 on a ~20' stepdown. the Canfield doesn't even wince.......


is it my eyes playing tricks on me... or did you snapped the handlebar on that one..?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorelegs said:


> is it my eyes playing tricks on me... or did you snapped the handlebar on that one..?


good eyes......


----------



## skatetokil (Apr 27, 2004)

finchy said:


> i think the brodie demon takes the cake when it comes to picking the strongest frame... 8 inchs of travel adjustable bb height and wheelbase 12 x 150mm rear spacing, the bearings on the bottom pivot are HUGE almost the size of the top of a redbull can or a canadian loonie
> 
> hand made in canada over in BC so you know its been well tested...


Brodie=POS. I've seen so many of those things lying in pieces waiting for the garbage man.


----------



## kruz (Nov 28, 2004)

How about this bike. Clifcat - Solution DH! Look tough enought.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

whers the pic of the dh bike that prob weighs 100 pounds... its a full square steel tubing with a monsterous seat.... i would say that is the strongest... and if it DOES break, you can put a 4" bead of weld on the crack lol


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

themarsvolta55 said:


> whers the pic of the dh bike that prob weighs 100 pounds... its a full square steel tubing with a monsterous seat......


that bike was a "Bombproof" i'm too lazy to look for pics.....


----------



## Fooly_CoolyOo (Jan 25, 2005)

*bmc*

Anything from Broklyn Machine Works is tank. That gets my vote.


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

skatetokil said:


> Brodie=POS. I've seen so many of those things lying in pieces waiting for the garbage man.


hardly! only the cheap ones break, theres only been one demon from 04 to 05 that broke and it got hit by a truck


----------



## kruz (Nov 28, 2004)

Wow! Check this out!


----------



## kruz (Nov 28, 2004)

I found more!


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

kruz said:


> I found this bike. http://www.coreperformancecycles.com/bhd.html
> Anyone ride this bike?


 It's like a Patriot, a Utah DH bike from years back. The company was called CFC or something.

It's a snowmobile shock, and the funky seattower gives you adjustable TT.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

Versus Cycles Weapon X!!!


----------



## darksideofthemoon (Oct 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> CPC sold the Patriot to those guys. So it is the latest version of the Patriot. The seat tube is made of steel and is adjustable so you can change the TT length. Big John Casey (300+) has been racing one for a few years. He always does the Kamakazi when Mammoth runs it. A guy his size is damn fast on a wide open course like that. I don't know what type of repairs it has needed or not, but due to the very low shock leverage it is probably one of the only DH bikes that a really big rider can get the right spring rate.


I know a guy who rides one. That thing has a 14" eye to eye snowmobile shock. He's actually broke the back of the thing after about five rides (the CPC version). He weighs over 300lbs though.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

WATTO said:


> there is no brakes on it look at the handle bars


they only slow you down


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

They're supposed to be burly?


I have seen 3, all of them qwith snapped chain stays, I knew 2 of the riders by acquaintance and neither was over 200.

Aside from that it looks like a POS.


Just *MHO*


----------



## americanethics (Dec 1, 2005)

dream4est said:


> those chainstays are pure cutler. one piece cnc no welds including the horst link dropout all the to the concentric- the only of its kind in the world. they bolt to each other right behind the bb with sleeves. you should check out www.cpcracing.com. cutler makes sweet looking snowboard linkage suspensions. dont knock that euphoria frame. i rode one xc/trail for nearly three years and it killed technical trails- it even cleared the legendary tatoo lou "a" trail in fort collins, co (a one mile long rock garden drainage built as a dh shuttle run. now illegal.) it handled as well as any other horst link walking beam suspension bike of this decade (think turner).
> 
> core performance better hope they stay under the sales radar. the euphoria relies on the horst link rear pivot to work properly. cpc only sold a few so specialized did not care. but core performance looks like they are serious about marketing (they actually are trying to sell them. cutler didnt care they do huge snowmobile biz).


woa I never thought tattoo lou would come up in this thread. Does 1010P have a website?


----------



## SOILWORK (Jan 17, 2004)

www.hoodbikes.com


----------



## jason3559 (Mar 10, 2004)

dream4est said:


> those chainstays are pure cutler. one piece cnc no welds including the horst link dropout all the to the concentric- the only of its kind in the world. they bolt to each other right behind the bb with sleeves. you should check out www.cpcracing.com. cutler makes sweet looking snowboard linkage suspensions. dont knock that euphoria frame. i rode one xc/trail for nearly three years and it killed technical trails- it even cleared the legendary tatoo lou "a" trail in fort collins, co (a one mile long rock garden drainage built as a dh shuttle run. now illegal.) it handled as well as any other horst link walking beam suspension bike of this decade (think turner).
> 
> core performance better hope they stay under the sales radar. the euphoria relies on the horst link rear pivot to work properly. cpc only sold a few so specialized did not care. but core performance looks like they are serious about marketing (they actually are trying to sell them. cutler didnt care they do huge snowmobile biz).


My Specialized Big Hit sport cleared that on a regular basis...after being ruled illegal. I watched the guys from Road34 ride that trail with hardtails...without dabbing. Burley trail, but not a significant test of a bike frame.


----------

